# Planatation Shutters



## WCicotte (Sep 3, 2006)

I want to build some plantation shutters. Requires the slats to be shaped so as to have the fulld thickness of the slat at the center and taper off toward both edges of the slats. Trying to find a bit to accomplish this task. Woodline USA has such a bit but only sells it as a kit along with 4 other bits that I don't need. Does anyone have another source or suggestion? Thanks
Warren


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren
Making Plantation Shutters can be trickey at best.
And you need many,many jigs to make them.
If I recall it took 6 jigs,,,,and many hours of work,but you know Norm (NYWS) ,he has all the help he needs..and then some 
Norm of the (NYWS) made a set of Shutters and has plans to make them at his web site. 

Can you post a snapshot or the part number or URL link of the bit you are looking for and I'm sure someone give you a link to the bit you need/want. 

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren

I take it that the last bit on the right is the one you want,(5th bit) tall one.

http://www.woodline.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=627
Plantation Shutter Set
(SKU:wl-2055)

That is a hard bit to find BUT take a look at the bit below,see if it will work for you.
http://pricecutter.com/product.asp?pn=P14-3552
P14-3564 1/2” 1-1/2” 2” 1/4" 3-1/2” 1/2” $49.99	
Page 28 in the new catalog.9-06
BUT it's 50.oo I'm sure if you do a bit of looking on the Net you can find it a bit lower in price.
BUT the set is 60.oo that maybe the way to go. 
------
Or this one
Case/Base Molding Bits,#7896 for 34.oo bucks

2 flute, carbide tipped with fully enclosed ball bearing guides. Great for making chair or Ranch (#7896) casing or base molding.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_mold2.html
-------------------------------

Plans from NYWS ▼
http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct3.cgi?0602
------------------------

Just a side NOTE*** I think I would make a jig to make this type of cut,using two bits, 1/2" x 2 long carb.bit or a solid spiral carb bit and a bead bit or a bull nose,1/4" raid., on a Horz.Router Table, but that's just me. 
This would beat the high price of the bit. 


Bj


----------

